# Is mineral oil really bad for your skin?



## Kragey (Jan 27, 2010)

Lately I've been reading tons of conflicting stories about mineral oil. Some people say it clogs your pores and causes breakouts, others say that it's just fine and will not clog your pores. To be quite honest, I never thought a whole lot about it; I know that my Mehron makeup remover has mineral oil in it, but I wipe it away with a dry towel, then immediately jump in to the shower and cleanse afterward. Hence, it's not exactly sitting on my face.

However, I've noticed that my current moisturizer--the St. Ives Collagen Elastin one in the gigantic tub--has mineral oil listed as its second ingredient. Speaking as a new user of this product, I am suddenly in a mild panic! Which side is telling the truth?!

For the record, I would just ask my dermatologist (who I see for a strange skin problem on my ankle), but I won't be seeing him until summer, and I've been paranoid about this for the past 2 days  now.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I have the most sensitive dry and acne prone skin in the world and I use Embryolisse lait creme concentré as a moisturizer since a month now and my skin as never been better, and it does contain mineral oil.

On the other hand, stuff that contains some other oils, like the 2in1 makeup remover from MAC does break me out.


----------



## luxury (Jan 27, 2010)

I try to avoid it mainly in hair products


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 28, 2010)

It isn't a problem for me.


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 28, 2010)

It always breaks me out. I 100% avoid it for my skin and hair. I won't buy bodywash, lotion, anything that contains it. It depends on the person though, some people are fine using it. Try it for a week or two and see what happens. Stop using it if u notice ur skin breaking out.


----------



## mern (Jan 28, 2010)

First of all it damages the skin. It is a humectant oil, made from petroleum. Crude oil goes through a refinement process and one of the products that comes from that is mineral oil. Because it is a humectant oil it seals the skin and does not allow nutrients to penetrate or toxins to come out of the pores. It is too large to penetrate the skin. However it does draw moisture to itself and will dehydrate the skin with continued use. That's why people are addicted to chapstick. It is 42% petrolatum, another by-product of crude oil and a humectant.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 28, 2010)

I stay the heck away from it. Why? Because I became allergic to it about 4 years ago. I blister and scar wherever I apply it.

Mineral oil, petroleum jelly, whatever...as mern said, it's a byproduct of crude oil production. It's not purposefully made, it just happens when they mine all that oil to make fuels, and it makes them money to sell it off rather than dispose of it.

I'm dead serious, it's all about money. When they can either pay to dispose of it as industrial waste, or they can get paid by companies who put it in soap, lotion, hair products, lip products, makeup, medical products (Neosporin, believe it or not, is glorified Vaseline, nothing more)...which do you think they will choose?

Another fun fact: your body cannot absorb mineral oil in any way, not just through the skin, but even by ingestion, in which case it passes through the body entirely, untouched.

In short, your moisturizer is not a good moisturizer, rather, it's going to cause your skin to be addicted to the product, forcing you to apply it more because your skin isn't improving, and consequently making them more money because you go through the stuff faster.


----------



## Jinni (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_First of all it damages the skin. It is a humectant oil, made from petroleum. Crude oil goes through a refinement process and one of the products that comes from that is mineral oil. Because it is a humectant oil it seals the skin and does not allow nutrients to penetrate or toxins to come out of the pores. It is too large to penetrate the skin. However it does draw moisture to itself and will dehydrate the skin with continued use. That's why people are addicted to chapstick. It is 42% petrolatum, another by-product of crude oil and a humectant._

 
What are your sources for this? Just because something comes from crude oil does not mean it's automatically bad for your skin. 

Paula Begoun can be sort of wack at times, but she does cite her sources which appear to be written by people who are knowledgeable: mineral oil: Cosmetic Ingredient Dictionary: Cosmetics Cop: Skin Care & Makeup Tips & Reviews

I admit that I haven't tried to research this in detail (peer reviewed journals etc.) but I'm not sure the mineral oil is supposed to be absorbed. It acts as a barrier preventing evaporation from the skin.

In general, mineral oil does seem to have a bad rep, but I haven't really seen any credible sources. Usually it's "ZOMG IT'S MADE FROM CRUDE OIL!!11!"


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 28, 2010)

Absolutely not! It's one of the safest most well-researched ingredients in cosmetics. It's aboslute nonsens that it should be damaging.

But like any other oil you should be carefull with it, fi you get breakouts. But dry skin will benefit from it definitely.

I will recommend the same link as Jinni.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I stay the heck away from it. Why? Because I became allergic to it about 4 years ago. I blister and scar wherever I apply it.

Mineral oil, petroleum jelly, whatever...as mern said, it's a byproduct of crude oil production. It's not purposefully made, it just happens when they mine all that oil to make fuels, and it makes them money to sell it off rather than dispose of it.

I'm dead serious, it's all about money. When they can either pay to dispose of it as industrial waste, or they can get paid by companies who put it in soap, lotion, hair products, lip products, makeup, medical products (Neosporin, believe it or not, is glorified Vaseline, nothing more)...which do you think they will choose?

Another fun fact: your body cannot absorb mineral oil in any way, not just through the skin, but even by ingestion, in which case it passes through the body entirely, untouched.

In short, your moisturizer is not a good moisturizer, rather, it's going to cause your skin to be addicted to the product, forcing you to apply it more because your skin isn't improving, and consequently making them more money because you go through the stuff faster._

 
See, that's what confuses me. My skin appears MUCH better after a month of use. I use a much smaller amount when I get out of the shower now (not like it was a GLOB to begin with, but still), and my skin feels great all day. I really only plan on using this in the winter when my combo skin gets Hella dry in places, but all of these differing opinions are still REALLY confusing me.


----------



## rocketqueen (Jan 31, 2010)

I think there's so many different cosmetic grades of mineral oil, that ingredient can vary so much in quality. If mineral oil would actually be the devil some people think it is, many women in their 70's today would have no skin left if you were to believe the rumours that are going on about mineral oil.

I know women who has been using vaseline (!) and nothing else on their skin for 50 years and they are beautiful, with perfectly glowing skin. While some people can get perfect results from it, that method would mess up other people's skin. All I want to say is that I don't think that a common used ingredient like mineral oil is 100% bad for _everyone_. Heck, use common sense and try what works for you - trust yourself and the results you see for yourself! If it doesn't work, than just stay away. If it works, then go ahead and use it, a face cream won't kill you.

Mineral oil isn't particularly beneficial for Mother Nature though, as it is much more non-biodegradable than, say, plant oils. But that is definitely another discussion...


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocketqueen* 

 
_*I think there's so many different cosmetic grades of mineral oil, that ingredient can vary so much in quality.* If mineral oil would actually be the devil some people think it is, many women in their 70's today would have no skin left if you were to believe the rumours that are going on about mineral oil.

I know women who has been using vaseline (!) and nothing else on their skin for 50 years and they are beautiful, with perfectly glowing skin. While some people can get perfect results from it, that method would mess up other people's skin. All I want to say is that I don't think that a common used ingredient like mineral oil is 100% bad for everyone. Heck, use common sense and try what works for you - trust yourself and the results you see for yourself! If it doesn't work, than just stay away. If it works, then go ahead and use it, a face cream won't kill you.

Mineral oil isn't particularly beneficial for Mother Nature though, as it is much more non-biodegradable than, say, plant oils. But that is definitely another discussion..._

 
Thanks so much for saying the bold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If a product has poorer quality "ingredient x", you can't overgeneralize and say that all products containing "ingredient x" suck.

Some of the best moisturizers contain petroleum/mineral oil. It's an occlusive, so it's great for sealing moisture _in_. I apply my moisturizers on damp skin for this very reason. My skin has never been more moisturized and supple.

I think that if something clogs your pores its moreso one's cleansing method/practice that is to blame, not necessarily the ingredients (case in point, MAC foundations)...


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 1, 2010)

I may seal moisture in, but, since it does, also seals moisture out - why do you think it's the main ingredient in diaper rash cream? Keep that in mind.

We know the FDA approves some things that really probably shouldn't be approved, and that they're not entirely upfront. Having said that, I don't believe mineral oil's use in cosmetics has been as extensively researched as we would think. If you look up petroleum jelly's history (remember, mineral oil is just the liquid form of vaseline), you'll find that older magical medical uses for petroleum jelly/mineral oil have been debunked, and have even been proven as harmful, in more modern times. If we're still disproving original uses of the product, isn't it quite possible that we have yet to discover other things about it?

I know this is internal vs external use, but an example against mineral oil's alleged perfect safety is located at the American Cancer Society website.

 Quote:

  Don't take mineral oil longer than a week. It blocks absorption of certain nutrients, including vitamins A, D, E, and K. It can also build up in the tissues and cause problems.  
 
Now, keep reading, to the bottom of the page.

 Quote:

  FDA approval
 This drug appears to pre-date the current FDA approval process, which would mean *it was not required to get formal FDA approval.* 
 
Now, meet benzene, a known carcinogen. Benzene occurs naturally in crude oil...which is what mineral oil is made from.

The CDC on benzene.

The Agency for Toxic Substances & Disease Registry's take on benzine.

Yeah, OSHA's got a page on benzine, too.

And so does the US Envoronmental Protection Agency.

Do we want to bet that the purification process is perfect and they're getting all of the benzene out? Considering we can't even manage to keep from screwing up peanut butter, I'm not about to.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_*I may seal moisture in, but, since it does, also seals moisture out - why do you think it's the main ingredient in diaper rash cream? Keep that in mind.*
_

 
True. But sometimes having excess moisture available isn't a good thing. Perfect example--frizzy hair is a result of too much moisture in the air. What can temporarily fix this? Smoothing products that are occlusives on damp hair


----------



## Jinni (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Now, meet benzene, a known carcinogen. Benzene occurs naturally in crude oil...which is what mineral oil is made from.

The CDC on benzene.

The Agency for Toxic Substances & Disease Registry's take on benzine.

Yeah, OSHA's got a page on benzine, too.

And so does the US Envoronmental Protection Agency.

Do we want to bet that the purification process is perfect and they're getting all of the benzene out? Considering we can't even manage to keep from screwing up peanut butter, I'm not about to._

 
Benzine are Benzene is not the same. I don't think anyone is arguing that benzene isn't toxic.

I'd definitely be willing to bet that the removal of benzene is sufficient. I did my dissertation on petrochemical catalysis, though I am not familiar with peanut butter manufacturing. I am not sure they are comparable.

Chemical derivatives of benzene is used in plenty of other products. We don't go around worrying about those all the time.

Any litterature suggesting that benzene should be present in commercially available mineral oil?


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 3, 2010)

Look, my point is that just because the government says it's okay, or says it isn't an issue, or says it isn't there, doesn't make it true. The government is full of people who aren't so bright and are liars.

There are FD&C colorants made from coal tar, that are being researched as carcinogens. You know what one of the most common products with those colorants is? Kraft macaroni & cheese dinner. You know what another product is? Mountain Dew.


----------



## Jinni (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Look, my point is that just because the government says it's okay, or says it isn't an issue, or says it isn't there, doesn't make it true. The government is full of people who aren't so bright and are liars.

There are FD&C colorants made from coal tar, that are being researched as carcinogens. You know what one of the most common products with those colorants is? Kraft macaroni & cheese dinner. You know what another product is? Mountain Dew._

 
I'm not saying it's safe because it's FDA approved. Though I have a lot of respect for the FDA auditors I have met; there is quite a bit of lobbyism going on. There are also significant differences between EU and FDA regulations; so clearly these issues are not always agreed upon.

I've never eaten a Kraft macaroni and cheese, and I don't drink soda. I don't understand why we are bringing all this food into a discussion about mineral oil. I'm not arguing that any of these is safe. I don't think I've even encountered them here so maybe there is legislation preventing them from being sold.

I have still to see a source that documents the dangers of mineral oil.


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 4, 2010)

I was using it as an example to my point. I thought that was pretty obvious?

Mineral oil is made from something that contains at least one known carcinogen. I've provided the references on that already. It is pretty close to impossible for a purification process to remove *all* traces of that carcinogen from mineral oil. I'm not saying there's no way whatsoever, but I'm pretty firm in my belief that trace amounts are left and left that way, because regulations (and I say this is for a fact in the US) tend to have a maximum amount on a lot of carcinogens and harmful things that can still legally be in a product, meaning they limit your exposure to a certain amount, but you're still exposed. Perfectly fine and legal by the US FDA.

I'm looking for medical texts to reference, but while we're all waiting, how about some source that documents the benefits of mineral oil? Something credible, perhaps?


----------



## Jinni (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Mineral oil is made from something that contains at least one known carcinogen. I've provided the references on that already. It is pretty close to impossible for a purification process to remove *all* traces of that carcinogen from mineral oil. I'm not saying there's no way whatsoever, but I'm pretty firm in my belief that trace amounts are left and left that way, because regulations (and I say this is for a fact in the US) tend to have a maximum amount on a lot of carcinogens and harmful things that can still legally be in a product, meaning they limit your exposure to a certain amount, but you're still exposed. Perfectly fine and legal by the US FDA._

 
Well, the issue here is that so many things are made from crude oil. Should we start being afraid of plastic as well since most plastic is made from oil? Synthetic clothing, rubber, fibers and many wound care items are made from crude oil. Other chemicals derived from petrochemical catalysis are used in medicine and other everyday items. 

I am very aware of the carcinogens we expose ourselves to every day. I avoid pesticides like the plague, and I try to prepare my food in a way that prevents carcinogens from forming. I try to cut out products with chemicals with hormonal effects. I'm not blind to the fact that we expose ourselves to a lot of chemicals every day. I'm just not worried about mineral oil.

 Quote:

  I'm looking for medical texts to reference, but while we're all waiting, how about some source that documents the benefits of mineral oil? Something credible, perhaps?  
 
Some peer reviewed journals:
Wiley InterScience :: Session Cookies
Wiley InterScience :: Session Cookies
A toxicological review of topical exposure to whit... [Food Chem Toxicol. 1996] - PubMed result
http://jdr.sagepub.com/cgi/reprint/51/6/1672.pdf
http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=3097361

Others that don't seem to be available online:
Klingman, A. Regression method for assessing the efficacy of moisturizers. Cosm Toiletr 93:27, 1978
Spruitt D. The interference of some substances with the water vapor loss of human skin. Dermatologica 18:433, 1971.

Text book:
http://books.google.com/books?id=JpfgVgb62nsC

This page looks like it has a lot of references for more reading (I haven't read through it, so some might not be relevant): Gaia Research - Mineral Oil Vs Plant Oil


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 5, 2010)

Plastics are a load of awesome in themselves, since it's already been discovered that they can leech chemicals into the water, juice, food you keep in them.

But, in response to your references:
1. What may not bother one person can bother another in the case of something being comedogenic. It really depends on the person. We know this. 
2. It protected the skin from another chemical. Yes, because it's essentially wrapping yourself in plastic wrap. That still doesn't mean it's good for your skin in itself.
3. They explain it's not bad for you, even though people are paranoid, but they avoid the fact that it's actually good for your skin completely. "It's been used safely for a long time" doesn't even come close.
4. I think the only reason why this is true is because the petroleum base in such products traps the active ingredients in the wound - they have no choice but to absorb into the skin. The study was done with "petroleum ointments," not plain, unaltered petroleum jelly. Personally, I can't use Aquaphor, Neosporin, etc because it will cause my wound to take longer to heal and scar pretty badly.
5. See #1.


----------



## Jinni (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Plastics are a load of awesome in themselves, since it's already been discovered that they can leech chemicals into the water, juice, food you keep in them._

 
Plastics are leaking additives such as phthalates and other softeners. Not components from the crude oil.

 Quote:

  But, in response to your references:
1. What may not bother one person can bother another in the case of something being comedogenic. It really depends on the person. We know this.  
 
Of course. This is true for every chemical in the world. We are trying to determine if it's likely. This is what the experiment shows. That it's not likely to be comedogenic. This is how the comedoginic effects of every ingredient is tested.

 Quote:

  2. It protected the skin from another chemical. Yes, because it's essentially wrapping yourself in plastic wrap. That still doesn't mean it's good for your skin in itself.  
 
It protects the skin and prevents evaporation. That is one of the primary functions of a moisturizer. No one claimed it was anti aging or exfoliating or brightning. 

 Quote:

  3. They explain it's not bad for you, even though people are paranoid, but they avoid the fact that it's actually good for your skin completely. "It's been used safely for a long time" doesn't even come close.  
 
So that is the first and the last sentence. What about the actual toxicological data in between?

 Quote:

  4. I think the only reason why this is true is because the petroleum base in such products traps the active ingredients in the wound - they have no choice but to absorb into the skin. The study was done with "petroleum ointments," not plain, unaltered petroleum jelly. Personally, I can't use Aquaphor, Neosporin, etc because it will cause my wound to take longer to heal and scar pretty badly.  
 
Again, this is its function. It keeps chemicals and moisture from evaporating thereby allowing them to function. 

You aren't really giving any data here. You are sharing a personal experience which is fine. Allergies can happen with pretty much any chemical, and obviously one should not use a product one is allergic to. However, you cannot extrapolate and say that everyone should be avoiding something when the data suggests that it is safe for the large majority. That is like someone allergic to tomatoes claiming that tomatoes are toxic.

I'm not sure what kind of data you are expecting? This is standard documentation for effect/efficacy and toxicity.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Don't take mineral oil longer than a week. It blocks absorption of certain nutrients, including vitamins A, D, E, and K. It can also build up in the tissues and cause problems.
._

 
By take they mean eating it, not putting it on your skin.  

I think you got a little bit freaked out by people who read scientific research but don't have the proper knowledge to actually understand what it really mean concretely.  Then they write website and false knowledge spread.  You should try to find good resources and read on carcinogene, you'd probably be surprised what are and what are not and the true effect they have. example? milk does contain some.. so don't panic.

The fact that your body cannot process it btw can be a good thing, like in a moisturizer.


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 5, 2010)

I feel like I'm arguing against religion with a bunch of people who are devout, rather than arguing against petrochemicals.

Just because the petroleum helps something else work doesn't mean the petroleum is good for you in itself. This thread wasn't about if petroleum helps other things do their job, it was asking if mineral oil was good for your skin. *I still have yet to see anything showing that.*

I thought the primary function of a moisturizer was supposed to be to add moisture to your skin, not cover it with a film and keep it from being able to breathe.

And, for the record, I am completely clueless as to how you came to the assumption that I "freaked out," Sakurasama. I'm not cussing, I'm not "screaming in all caps," and I'm certainly not calling everyone a bunch of poopyheads...is your definition of freaking out me sitting here and continuing to argue my viewpoint in the same manner I have been?


----------



## Kragey (Feb 5, 2010)

To make my point clear, I was asking if it really WAS bad, not if it was necessarily "good." What I really wanted was proof to one side of the argument or another.


----------



## Jinni (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I feel like I'm arguing against religion with a bunch of people who are devout, rather than arguing against petrochemicals._

 
Well, so far we have quoted scientific studies. That is uncommen with religions. If you are saying that science is a religion then I suppose so. I don't believe in any organized religion except for science.

I have a masters degree in chemical engineering specializing in petrochemical catalysis and polymers and one in physical chemistry specializing in reaction kinetics. I did not go to university to study gods or supernatural beings. I base my opinions on experimental documentation (or in some cases simulation).

In my current job I work with legislation in the medical device area, and I really don't see the irresponsible picture of government agencies (including the FDA) that you are painting. I really do wonder what it is based on. In general they are very smart people who try their best to protect the public while still allowing scientific progress.

 Quote:

  Just because the petroleum helps something else work doesn't mean the petroleum is good for you in itself. This thread wasn't about if petroleum helps other things do their job, it was asking if mineral oil was good for your skin. *I still have yet to see anything showing that.* 
 
Addressed here already: Klingman, A. Regression method for assessing the efficacy of moisturizers. Cosm Toiletr 93:27, 1978

 Quote:

  I thought the primary function of a moisturizer was supposed to be to add moisture to your skin, not cover it with a film and keep it from being able to breathe.  
 
Addressed here already: Dry skin and moisturizers: chemistry ... - Google Books

Skin gets oxygen from the blood. It does not need to breathe.


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_Well, so far we have quoted scientific studies. That is uncommen with religions. If you are saying that science is a religion then I suppose so. I don't believe in any organized religion except for science._

 
Actually, I was saying it in reference to the attitude of "until you can provide some proof, I don't give a flying piece of cheese what you have to say, because my opinion is right and I know it" that I was perceiving. But again, that was just my perception.

*sigh* I'm dropping it. Everyone can believe what they want, but personally, my skin and lips have done so much better without petroleum, even long before I became allergic to it, and it does so with less lotion and lip balm application than I needed before, too. I will continue to avoid petroleum like the black plague and I will continue to feel that the FDA consciously does some pretty messed up things (I won't even get started on the rest of the US government), and that's me.


----------



## Jinni (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Actually, I was saying it in reference to the attitude of "until you can provide some proof, I don't give a flying piece of cheese what you have to say_

 
That's science for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Besides, believing without proof - isn't that pretty much the definition of religion?

I do not mean to insult anyone, but I feel demanding proof is the responsible thing to do.

Let me give an example. As I mentioned earlier; I work for a medical device company. I manage the department that deals with product changes. We are currently working on phasing out phthalates. Our R&D finds another material without phthalates that they believe will be a good substitute. It is then my responsibility to make sure this new material is safe. Yes, we want to get rid of the phthalates, but the last thing we want is to replace them with another problematic material. 

The first thing I ask for is toxicological studies on this new material. The supplier will ALWAYS tell me that of course the material is safe, but if no toxicological studies are available; I will not allow the use of the material. These studies must be done before I will even consider implementing it. It's my responsibility that these products are safe, and I take that responsibility very seriously.

I hope that gives some perspective on my reasoning and experience with these issues.


----------



## Lalai (Feb 8, 2010)

I think mineral oil can be helpful if you have really really dry patches in your skin. I can use body lotions with mineral oil without problems as long as it's not really high up in the ingredients list - if it's on the first half of the list, I usually start getting zits. 

As for my face, I don't use any products with mineral oil. I don't think it's coincidence, that zits would accumulate on areas where I had been using a product that contained mineral oil. I have dry skin but still get zits and I think that people who are prone to getting zits might be better off without it. I have a similar problem with silicones and try my best to use products without them. Silicones are much more difficult to avoid than mineral oil, though.

My view is that the cosmetics industry, as any industry that tries to make money, will do its best to use as cheap ingredients as possible and charging as much as possible. The INCI list naturally doesn't reveal everything about the product, but in many products the ingredients are mostly the same and just with different price tags. A smooth veil of silicone will be just as good with 5 bucks as with 40. 

I don't think there's any point in slandering a particular ingredient or getting hysterical, but people with problem skin will benefit from knowing about the potential effects an ingredient may have on their skin.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_First of all it damages the skin. It is a humectant oil, made from petroleum. Crude oil goes through a refinement process and one of the products that comes from that is mineral oil. Because it is a humectant oil it seals the skin and does not allow nutrients to penetrate or toxins to come out of the pores. It is too large to penetrate the skin. However it does draw moisture to itself and will dehydrate the skin with continued use. That's why people are addicted to chapstick. It is 42% petrolatum, another by-product of crude oil and a humectant._

 
Really good to know!!!


----------



## glamscientist (Mar 23, 2010)

well, pond's cold cream is chock full of it and people have been swearing by that for years!  after I use up my wash I have now I am thinking about getting some.


----------



## hundove (Mar 25, 2010)

So, Vaseline is not good for skin? I thought it was the best thing for moisturizing your skin. I thought it locks in much needed moisture. No? 
I used it dometimes on my dry, thirsty hands and legs. Should i stop using it, in this case?


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah you are the kind of person who believe instead of trying to find facts and truth it seems certainly.  You got tons of good references and articles about a specific subject (who is the subject of that post) but you have no interest in learning with knowledgeable people about it, you still prefer people who quote stuff who don't even understand chemistry at all.
You probably think natural is the best, well small news for you mercury/lead/uranium/etc are 100% natural.

@hundove
No don't worry it works really well, it's just that some people read blogs with wrong assumption and get carried away.  It works really well to keep the moisture in and most of your moisture comes from your skin not outside it.  But not everyone understand that.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Mineral oil are used in a lot of skincare products to help aid dry skin.  I believe it's subjective in terms of how they work on each person's skin.  I personally swear by La Mer and it's full of mineral oil.  Some skin have no issues with mineral oil clogging their pores while others do. Mineral oil really helps keep the moisture from escaping from your skin, acting as a humectant. With any chemical/product, use with moderation is key. Too much of anything will not allow the skin to breathe and cause clogging. Hope this helps.


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_(Neosporin, believe it or not, is glorified Vaseline, nothing more)_

 
The ACTIVE ingredients are actually comprised of 3 antibiotics:

- Polymixin B (5,000 units)
- Bacitracin (400 units)
- Neomycin (3.5 mg)

The inactive ingredients are: Cocoa Butter, Cottonseed Oil, Olive Oil, Sodium Pyruvate, Tocopheryl Acetate, White Petrolatum

Notice how the white petrolatum is last.

Source: Buy Neosporin First Aid Antibiotic Ointment Online at drugstore.com


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Yeah you are the kind of person who believe instead of trying to find facts and truth it seems certainly.  You got tons of good references and articles about a specific subject (who is the subject of that post) but you have no interest in learning with knowledgeable people about it, you still prefer people who quote stuff who don't even understand chemistry at all.
You probably think natural is the best, well small news for you mercury/lead/uranium/etc are 100% natural._

 
Not everyone agrees on everything. But I think I have to draw the line at you making assumptions about me as a person based on how this discussion went, because, well, I hate to sound so cliche, but you don't know me, and you certainly don't know who I am.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 6, 2010)

I think mineral oil is bad for your skin. I don't care if you want to believe me but I know I won't go anywhere near the stuff (nor silicones). 

Mineral oil is used in 98% of cosmetics because it is a waste product so is easier and cheaper to put into cosmetics than to actually dispose of it. It cannot penetrate the deeper layers of the dermis like carrier oils such as plant oils and butters (e.g. cocoa butter, almond oil) so it sits on the surface of the skin. This means that any moisturising ingredients cannot penetrate the skin and it also creates an imbalance with the natural sebum the skin produces either causing it to overproduce which causes excess sebum (blackheads, clogged pores, oily skin) or inhibits the production of sebum (dry skin, cracked skin, flakey skin). When it inhibits the production of skin so you get dry skin this then makes the person feel like they need to keep applying mineral oil to temporarily allievate this condition yet they are actually creating it.

It also inhibits the skins removal of toxins which causes signs of aging. It also promotes sun damage within skin as it sits on the skins surface, heats up (think of a cooking oil) and burns the skin. Even in creams with SPF even though you won't get sun burnt have you ever had heat rash? The heat rash is caused by the mineral oil on the skin.

Even if you don't believe any of this.. it's a cheap filler in cosmetics. I'd rather use plant butters, nut oils and essential oils which help to heal, remove toxins and penetrate the deeper levels of skin to promote healthy skin growth and restoration.

But that's just me.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hundove* 

 
_So, Vaseline is not good for skin? I thought it was the best thing for moisturizing your skin. I thought it locks in much needed moisture. No? 
I used it dometimes on my dry, thirsty hands and legs. Should i stop using it, in this case?_

 

I'm not a dermatologist, but I know many doctors recommend that people with aged skin use Vaseline. The thing is that Vaseline does NOT moisturize, it HOLDS IN moisture. So if your skin is moist when you apply it, no prob, but if your skin is dry when you apply it, you ain't gettin' no where. I use a thin layer on my lips from time to time, right after exfoliating my lips with a toothbrush, and it holds the moisture it--I really never have to wear lip balm anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if you're walking around with a bunch of oil sitting on your face, you deserve to get burnt. 

And for the record, yes, I asked my dermatologist, and that's what he told me: some people are allergic, but generally speaking it's fine as long as you don't expect it to do something it can't do. I'm sure there are other opinions out there, but that's just what I got from my dermatologist.


----------

